# Food in Grand Cayman



## shmoore (Mar 23, 2006)

We are going to Grand Cayman for three weeks in May. I have been reading past info on resturants to find good food that won't be too expensive. What have you found is reasonable to buy and cook? Do they have any farmer's markets? What do you usually take with you other than cereal, peanut butter and crackers? Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 23, 2006)

Where are you staying?

We hit the Driftwood BBQ on Sundays at least twice - amazing ribs and follow that up on Monday nights at The Reef for their buffet.  Portofino's is reasonable if you don't buy wine with dinner, Over the Edge is good food but pretty darn grubby and not for the faint of heart (I liked it, DW hated it).  On SMB there's Chicken, Chicken and Lone Star which are pretty reasonably priced.

Haven't seen any farmer's markets but there are fish frys and fish markets of a sort (more like a guy at the side of the road).

Grocery wise we find everything is pretty darn expensive other than seafood which is just expensive.  Actually, it's not that bad although compared to Canada it's about double, compared to US it's not much more.  Liquour hurts big time - crazy expensive.  We usually buy all salad items, meat, seafood and dairy on island and we survive.  The thing to watch is that the bulky items will cost more due to the cost of shipping so try to bring that bulky stuff with you ie. cereal, chips, etc.

We take dry goods - breakfast cereals, coffee, sweetener, Crystal Light, spices for cooking, protein bars, snacks, crackers, DW brought different cheeses last year, popcorn.  We pretty much fill a suitcase with stuff and we brought home very, very little.  You get better at it the more times you go.


----------



## shmoore (Mar 23, 2006)

We are staying at Morritts.


----------



## BethH (Mar 23, 2006)

We mainly bring  breakfast items and snacks.  We almost always pack pasta, microwave popcorn, mixed nuts, crackers, powered lemonade and iced team mixes, cereal, pancake mix (the 'just add water' variety)... nothing too heavy for the luggage weight requirements.  We purchase fresh fruit, vegetables and some meat/chicken there, as well as the pasta sauce and pancake syrup.   

This year we actually found packets of pancake mix at Target that made just enough for two people.  It was nice not to have to throw out the rest of a box at the end of the trip.   The warehouse stores also sell large packages of single serve bags of trail mix which are very convenient, especially to throw into a bag when you are hitting the road to sight see or go to the beach.  

Tea bags, coffee filters, coffee and sugar are also a good idea.  Don't forget to bring zip top bags, to protect the food you keep in your room and lots of other uses too...to pack a lunch to take to the beach, or put wet bathing suits in when you leave. 

 Have a great trip!


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 24, 2006)

Good, Portofino's, Driftwood, Over the Edge and The Reef are all easy trips from Morritt's.  Portofino and The Reef can be walked to if you don't have a car (actually The Reef is next door).  There is supposed to be a new grocery opening in a plaza across the street from The Reef in April but it's hard to know if that will happen on time or not.


----------



## Hoosier (Mar 24, 2006)

We stayed at Morritt's for two weeks a couple of months before Ivan.  There were six of us and I was scared to death what food was going to cost us.  We grilled most nights.  We went to Foster's and the bill was about 50% higher than what we usually pay for a week of groceries.  I didn't think that was to bad considering we had to buy several items, like salt and pepper, that we don't buy every week.  We usually ate chicken, burgers, and one night we had steaks.  We only ate at a restaurant the first night we got there because it was late on a Sunday and nothing is open.  We ate at David's and that was expensive.  My wife and I had normal dinner meals but the four kids just had burgers and fries.  We didn't have any alcohol with the meal and the bill was $125.

My wife is a wine drinker so I ordered several bottles on line from the Thirsty Surfer located at the Reef.  They gave me a 10% discount for ordering online.

I picked up a couple of bottles of rum at the duty free shop in Chicago before we left.  That was pretty reasonable in price.  What wasn't reasonable was beer.  I thought they were joking when they said beer was $40 a case.  I thought I would save a few dollars and buy the local brew, Stingray.  I should have bought the $40 case. JMHO

The cost that irked me the most, besides having to pay for electricity at the resort, was renting a mini van that sat in the Morritt's parking lot 90% of the time and cost nearly $900 for two weeks.  Unfortunately, on the East end you need some form of transporation to do anything.

With all that said, we enjoyed Morritt's so much that we have since bought a 2br penthouse.


----------



## Htoo0 (Mar 24, 2006)

Along with the mentioned items, we take oatmeal packets for a very easy quick breakfast and pop-tart type snacks are handy as well.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jamerican71 (Mar 24, 2006)

When I stayed at Morritts, In additon to items above, I also packed frozen meats in a cooler.  Someone here suggested it and at first I was uncertain but it truly works great -- freeze the meats, pack the cooler, tape it shut and check it as one of your bags.  The food was still frozen by time we made it to Morritts.  

We ate simple things for breakfast and lunch and cooked our dinner.  Captain Herman came over a few nights and cooked for us -- he's an awesome cook and well worth it.  We went to his fish fry -- it was damaged during Ivan but I understand that it is now all fixed up and ready for customers.  I can't remember the name of this other restaurant but maybe other Tuggers will know --- it's a buffet by a local lady fairly close to Morritts.  The food was wonderful and the price was perfect.


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 25, 2006)

I think Miss Vivanes is the place you're talking about.  There's a new place down by Ocean Frontiers but we didn't eat there.

For something different you can try Roland's Garden - you need to phone ahead and you pay him what you think the meal was worth.  Take lots of insect repellent though.


----------



## TomCayman (Mar 25, 2006)

Geez, I know food in Cayman is expensive, I live here... but taking pasta, dried oatmeal etc ? Isn't that overkill in terms of cost savings ?

Maybe more expensive than the US, but I can feed a family of 5 on three different kinds of pasta, pesto, extra virgin olive oil, with chicken breast and high quality salami thrown in.. plus some nice garlic bread.... and still easily come in under CI$2.50 (US$3) per head.

If you eat out every meal, Cayman for a vacation is expensive, but just by buying food in at our (high quality) supermarkets and cooking the odd meal in your condo you save a lot.

In my mind to bring in lots and lots of food yourself is going a little too far.

Not entirely divorced from that opinion, I should let you know that we recommend that a couple eating with Roland (as caribbeansun mentioned, he has no prices, just leave what you think it is worth) should leave at least CI$60, more if they think it is truly exceptional... but again, that is just our opinion


----------



## Noni (Mar 25, 2006)

One thing we enjoy about Grand Cayman is eating out.  The food is great, although expensive.  It is vacation.  

Thanks for the info on what to pay at Roland's.  We've never eaten there, but plan to when we go in November.  I would be embarrassed to pay less than it is worth.

I'm ready to go.  Our grandchildren love Cassanova's.  I hope it's open when we return.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 25, 2006)

My very fav restaurant is The Cracked Conch across from the Turtle Farm . The view is great and also so is the snorkeling. I think the place you are thinking of is Miss Viv's. (something like that) I felt the reason things were more expensive is the exchange rate. You give them $100, you get $80. I met a girl there that was staying for 4 weeks she hadn't done any research and was so upset. She was very worried about making her money last.  I knew about it and planned accordingly.  shaggy


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 26, 2006)

Exchange rates can't in and of itself make things more or less expensive.  It's the cost of shipping, duties coming into the country and of course the profit margin of the selller.

Being Canadian I know only too well what it's like handing over $100 and getting $60 back which was what our exchange rate was with the US not all that long ago.  Try that with CI - where we were handing over $100 and getting $50 back .  So you're right - it makes it seem more expensive and there are distortions that occur but by and large it should work out in the end.


----------



## Htoo0 (Mar 26, 2006)

The problem with bringing meats into Cayman these days is you never know what they will confiscate.  Beef is really iffy due to the mad cow scare.  But it seems to be up to who is checking that day.  I do know it's supposed to be unsliced, in it's original packaging and a USDA stamp on it.  As for oatmeal, I'm refering to the individual serving packs and it's mostly convienance.  It's quick, easy and good with toast and OJ (which we buy on the island) on the side.  We usually have lots going on and don't have time to wait in a restuarant.  Sure, we could probably buy it there but the packets fit nicely seperately into the nooks and crannies of our luggage.  We always eat out in the evenings because we like seafood and, after all, we are on vacation!


----------



## shmoore (Mar 30, 2006)

I want to thank all of you for your suggestions. In six weeks we will be there. The countdown is on!!!!!


----------



## joyzilli (Mar 30, 2006)

Hoosier - we also stayed at Morritts for 2 weeks the July before Ivan with 4 adult/teenage children.  We brought some food with us and grilled about half of the time.  I do know what you mean about the minivan - we are going again this summer and are wondering what to do about the car rental.  Any suggestions for a large family.  During our stay, we use the car a few times, but not the whole 2 weeks.

Are the grills still available for BBQs?


----------



## Hoosier (Mar 30, 2006)

Joyzilli - I'm assuming you are going back to the East End.  If not, disregard this post.  I had heard at one time that a car rental agency was planned for the strip center across from The Reef.  I would think someone could make a good living picking up people at the airport and bringing them to and from the East End and then allowing them to rent a vehicle on a daily basis.  JMHO  However, I've not heard anything recently about who is going to occupy the strip center other than Foster's and I think a pizza joint.


----------



## mistergizmo (Mar 31, 2006)

Avis told Morritt two months ago that they would not be setting up in the Morritt strip mall.  That leaves McCurley as the only East End car rental business.  They will pick you up at the airport, let you do some shopping on the way out, and after dropping you at either resort will rent you a car.  When you're done with the car, they'll take you back to the airport.

There are at least two other services which'll pick you up at the airport and take you east, but they are shuttle only.  Frank Conolly and Ol' Judd.


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm just a little confused - what is the benefit of being picked up at the airport (paying that fee) and then renting a car when you get to Morritt's?  Wouldn't it come out to the same price if you just rent the car at the airport and drive yourself to Morritt's and keep the car for the week?

Also, if you get picked up, can 5 people ,plus luggage, fit in the car?  Thanks


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 1, 2006)

That's the thing.  You can fit 4 or 5 people in a smaller car but not all the luggage.  If we have 4, we send one or two with some of the luggage by service and drive out with the rest.  We can use the car for the week (actually, we try to make it two) without luggage just fine and then use the service for the return to the airport.  For us this works out much cheaper than renting a larger vehicle or van for the whole time.


----------



## shmoore (Apr 2, 2006)

We rented from McCurley's. 345-947-9626. They will pick us up at the airport, then take us to Morritt's with our luggage. Next, we pick up the car which will be near by. When it is time to leave, we turn in the car and they take us and our luggage back to the airport. I learned about them from Tuggers. We arrive in mid May. I will let you know how it goes for us.


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks!  

What does McCurley's charge to pick you up?  And is that price by the person?  Thanks once again.


----------



## shmoore (Apr 2, 2006)

Just give them a call. We are renting a midsize for $250 a week. I was told that was all charges except for the $8 for a driver's liscense.


----------



## wheaties (Apr 9, 2006)

is this 345 area code number for McCurley's a domestic number call or is it an expensive call to the Caymans?


----------



## shmoore (Apr 10, 2006)

It is the area code for Grand Cayman. I called my carrier and cound out that it would cost me 24 cents a minute to call from Tennessee. It was MUCH more using my Sam's phone card.


----------



## wheaties (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Ronder (Apr 28, 2006)

http://caymanislandsdiscounts.com/Portofino.htm


----------

